# Zanshins Newport - Bermuda Race Report



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I was fortunate enough to be a racer in this year's Newport-Bermuda race. We had mixed conditions ranging from storm to (almost) dead calm. Unfortunately, during the inclement weather another boat had a person overboard and fatality, and the report of the accident investigation can be read [ and thread discussion] Fatal POB - Bermuda Race 2022 fatality report | SailNet Community 
That night was gnarly, and while commanding the watch I had to send crewmembers forward to reef - weighing safety of the boat with safety of the people going forward. Luckily our boat had standing orders of everyone on deck clipping in and wearing PFDs!








(that's my handwriting)

Things aboard a sailboat can quickly go from exciting to deadly and one should read this report and take it to heart.

(Some pictures of our trip can be seen at Newport-Bermuda 2022 aboard "Challenge Accepted")


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I did the Marion Bermuda with total 6 on board. We had everything and the worst was a gale in the Gulf Stream. The boat performed very well... all the crew save one got sea sick. The rest of my thousands of ocean miles were nothing like that gale. I believe one crew in the Marion Bermuda got hit by the boom the year I did the race. That was my first long ocean sail. I think it's a good experience to do that race...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I love the Zanshin website! The photos are terrifically presented


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

Zanshin where do the Jack lines terminate in the aft? I looked at the photos (on my phone) but couldn’t see where one would clip in exiting the companionway


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

@pcmm - I think your friend might have skipped over some of the weather reports, including the start which was done in heavy rain and a big thunderstorm; we got out as the last class before they had to postpone starts for a bit. None of the boats could have missed the frontal passage. The leaders essentially rode the frontal boundary all the way and the slower boats had the front pass over. But after that passed, we were in very light air and our boat was lucky to use the last gasps of wind as those behind us were almost becalmed.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

OntarioTheLake said:


> Zanshin where do the Jack lines terminate in the aft? I looked at the photos (on my phone) but couldn’t see where one would clip in exiting the companionway


There are hardpoints in the cockpit, just about on the other side of the blue taped "Clip in Now" message. One to port and the other to starboard with one intermediate ring; we had to clip in while still on the companionway and would have to re-clip when going further after than about halfway along the cockpit length. And standing orders were that you had to clip into the next section before unclipping from the current one. We got pretty good at doing this by the end of the trip. It was really difficult to stick to the rules on the day with almost no wind and seas as flat as glass, but for the most part everyone complied but of course we all complained about it


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I split the thread so the fatality can be discussed in Fatal POB - Bermuda Race 2022 fatality report | SailNet Community 

and we can discuss Zanshins race here.


Mark


----------

